# SS 12.12.20 - Fibich #1



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Zdenek Fibich (1850 - 1900)*

Symphony #1 in F major, Op. 17, H. 270
1. Allegro moderato
2. Scherzo
3. Adagio non troppo
4. Finale: Allegro con fuoco e vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Czech composer Zdenek Fibich with his First Symphony.

I'm not super familiar with this one so I'm looking forward to giving it a spin. I hope everyone else can join in.

I'll be listening too:
View attachment 147319

Andrew Mogrelia/Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra

For anyone without a recording there's this one on YouTube:




Neeme Jarvi/Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with this version from the Jarvi set


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the recording I have,


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Jarvi and Detroit for me too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Zdeněk Fibich Symphony No.1 in F major Op.17, Neeme Järvi
For me this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Fibich: Symphony No 1 [Marek Stilec] [Naxos: 8572985] by Czech National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Chandos/Jarvi set is my point of reference


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The cruddy old Sejna recording on Supraphon for me. Awful old mono, but still a damned fine performance


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I never heard this symphony, and I picked Sejna and the Czech PO on streaming to listen to, because, it's Sejna! I found the music pretty persuasive. I like it. This SS choice is good. Now I need better sound!


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Jarvi here for me too.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Great choice, a particular favourite of mine. Jarvi is my preferred recording. The Detroit SO gives it good blast in the finale. What more do you need?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Jarvi/Detroit for me as well, from YouTube.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 147320
> 
> I shall go with this version from the Jarvi set


Same here. Got this one and love this symphony. Funnily enough it's on my car USB.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This ws a delightful work. Thanks for the suggestion, RDB.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another one on the Jarvi bandwagon:

Not a Symphony I'm familiar with - on first hearing it sounds pretty good, the finale probably emerges as my favourite movement, a very decent Symphony No 1.


----------



## brucknerian1874 (Oct 21, 2020)

This one for me.


----------

